# MV Robin Wentley



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Friends have been given a model of what appears to be a reefer in Safmarine livery. It is named Robin Wentley, registered Cape Town but the net searches have produced zilch. 
Can anyone provide info on such a vessel or the man after whom it was named?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Go back 5 years and have a look at this from SN Ron.

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gall...robin-sherwood/cat/[email protected]

geoff


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ron,

A few hits on the web - if you search - ss robin wentley - there are several mentions and also her wartime history - areas of operation.

Neville


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you for that. The model is clearly of a motor ship and the design is much later than WW2, more 1960/70 era. Five hatches in all, two fore and two aft of the accommodation all the same size and another, smaller one on the raised forecastle.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Erimus and Hawkeye 01

My apologies, you are both right. Although the link given didn't lead to anything other than the SN home page, a search of the SN Gallery produced a photo of the ss Robin Wentley which is very similar to the model that I saw last week. (Stupidly I didn't have my phone with me and couldn't take a photo). The model had a somewhat lower funnel, (which is what led me to believe it was a motor ship), and lacked any working gear such as winches etc. on deck, so I didn't think it was a general cargo ship.

But I can't think why it was registered in Cape Town.


----------



## DHendrickson (Dec 29, 2013)

The Robin Wentley was one of six C2-S steamships built in 1941 for the Robin Line (Seas Shipping Co) the others being Robins Sherwood, Locksley, Tuxford, Doncaster, and Kettering. They were built for South and East Africa Service and as built had very low funnels to which were added very long extensions. They had very distinctive silver grey hulls and were fitted with substantial reefer space as well as superb accommodation for 12 passengers. Service speed was 16 knots. The Robin Line was sold to Moore-McCormack Lines in 1957 and the Robin Sherwood and Robin Locksley along with six C3s (Robins Mowbray, Goodfellow, Hood, Trent, Kirk, and Gray) were retained by Mormac. The other four C2-S freighters were conveyed to the Isbrandtsen Company and placed on that company's eastbound round the world service. They were renamed Flying Hawk, Flying Gull, Flying Fish and Flying Endeavor. When Isbrandtsen and American Export Lines were amalgamated they remained on the RTW route until being scrapped beginning in the late 1960s. The Robins Sherwood and Locksley were also broken up in the late '60s. Throughout their lives their hailing port was New York.
David


----------

